# best way to make big cartel look good with only 2-3 times



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

*best way to make big cartel look good with only 2-3 items*

If only starting out with a few items, what's the best way to do the layout on big cartel? the "standard" layout looks kinda empty with only a few things.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you referring to the 5 items or less free version? If so, your customization is limited on purpose. They want you to pay to be able to change the layout.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

I plan to use the "platinum" ($10/month) upgrade when the store launches. Just curious as to what the best layout is for only a few items.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

can a moderator please delete this thread or change the last word in the title to "items"? thanks


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

I am in no way trying to sale anything here... I am posting my link so you can see what I have been doing with BIG CARTEL. At first I only had the FREE one and it is really limited but it works and it is simple. I am getting a website done by a professional and my son has also been learning code so he can mess with Magento and all that open source stuff.

I do not consider my self an artist, I mess with Illustrator to do some of the stuff that comes into my shop and to output my films / seps... and that can be hectic for me sometimes ... LOL I am a screenprinter first ... Artist second... well not even second. With that said I have been able to do everything to my Big Cartel site... not the best but hey I only pay $19.99 a month and it lets me see what happens behind the scenes... If you can try and get the $10.00 a month plan at least. 

Here is my link...inkedcity — Home

If this post needs to be removed please do so ...


----------

